# Sportsmans Breakfast/Shooting Range?



## Stalker (May 15, 2000)

Curdog have you made contact with Sarge on the availability of your club? His e-mail is one post up. Please let him know so we can start looking for another spot if yours doesn't work out.


----------



## Curdog (Mar 14, 2000)

I am to speak to the President on Thursday, and will let y'all know what is going on that evening.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Maybe you could make it to the campfire and let us know that way. I am hoping to be there but I am not sure about Sarge.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

I will do my best to be in the Thursday Campfire, and I have also sent a formal letter to the club. Hopefully between Curdog's personal conversation and my letter and follow up phone call, we will have the info we need for sharing at the campfire.

------------------
Sarge


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Curdog, I will be picking up my new (used) 5th wheel on thursday. Just in case I forget all about the campfire, please post what you find out concerning the club for Aug. 5th. If we pin that down, we can post things like nearby campgrounds etc. Maybe if several of us end up in the same campground Friday Night we can have a live campfire chat. I have tentative reservations at the Walnut Hills Camping and Canoe rental so far. I know there is another campground but I don't know the name. there is also one at moon lake near Laingsburg just a few miles farther toward Lansing.

Since I don't know for sure about the date etc. and I don't know if others are thinking about camping, I only reserved for myself.

------------------
Sarge

[This message has been edited by Sarge (edited 05-23-2000).]


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I do not know the area at all so I would appreciate the phone numbers and locations of campgrounds in the area. I would like to call and make reservations ASAP so a decided upon date would help that as well as the phonenumbers. Thanks to all that are willing to make this happen!! A LIVE campfire sounds like a GREAT idea!!


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

I went to the Durand Sportsmans Association, on Thursday. I talked with 2 board members and came away with these thoughts. 
1. They are not very interested in modifying their Saturday routines, so 10:00  2:00 is their normal shooting times and they will remain so.
2. In order to get permission for our event, the issue will need to come before the board and that can be done at the next normal meeting, which is the 25th of June. 
3. The President can be contacted and he can request a special board meeting at any time. He has a health problem in the family, and is not very active right now and it looks (to the 2 members I spoke with) like he wont want to remain president for another year. I only include that to indicate that he might not be excited about calling a special meeting under these circumstances.

My personal conclusions are:

1. We can have the event anyway, but the opportunity for shooting type competitions and exhibitions are not going to be easy.
2. We can have the event in the campground there by Durand. My wife and I camped there this weekend, (wed  Sat) and enjoyed it very much. There are 2 pavilions, one of which hold over 100. No cooking facilities, but good cooks can do anything with some propane stoves and a grill or 2. There a ponds for fishing and a very small lake with a nice beach for swimming and paddle boating. There a numerous horseshoe pits and a ball field. 2 playgrounds, and the Shiawasee River. No place is farther than 150 yards from a pit toilet, and there are flush toilets and a shower house centrally on the grounds. They do have group rates (nothing special) and the pavilion is free if the group is all staying at the camp ground and costs a fee if outside guests are joining. There can still be competitions of sort without the shooting and archery events ( I know) and we can always all pack up and go to the club for the 10:00  2:00 shooting that they have anyway.

Bottom line, this is not as easy as it looks, but if we want to get together for a meet and some eats, we sure can. If it was only for the shooting events, well thats going to be out or even further delayed by all appearances. 

I vote to have the get together, commit to it as a group, reserve our campsites together in one part of the campground. Have a ball game, some horseshoe tournaments, and a Friday and Saturday night live campfire. Breakfast in the pavilion Saturday morning, and a fireside feast of some kind either Friday night or Saturday night leading up to that nights campfire chat. I am posting this in both of the outing topics in the outing forum as well as emailing it to all of those who have emailed me about this so far. 

Please respond promptly if you still want to do something this summer, it is possible to start planning now, if you want to wait until next summer and find a more perfect location.

I wrote all of this in my word processor before I got in and read what curdog had said. most of it still stands. If we plan on doing it at the campground, and the club works out ok, everything will be just peachy. If the club doesn't work out, it ok too. The campground is 5 miles away and is probably the best place to bivouac anyway.

------------------


----------

